
Show HN: Ts-essentials – Reusable, type-safe, TypeScript types - krzkaczor
https://github.com/krzkaczor/ts-essentials
======
krzkaczor
Hi, the author here.

Some time ago I noticed that many of my TypeScript projects share similar
types and I decided to extract them to common library. Since then I was joined
by many awesome contributors.

ts-essentials is a nice addition to standard TypeScript library with deep*,
recursive types like DeepPartial or DeepReadonly. Turns out, there are many
edge cases while implementing those, just take a look:
[https://github.com/krzkaczor/ts-
essentials/blob/master/lib/t...](https://github.com/krzkaczor/ts-
essentials/blob/master/lib/types.ts#L9)

I am here if you have any questions!

